# I can't get Timeshare Forums up for 2 days [merged]



## mav (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,
   Is anyone else having trouble getting onto timeshare forums? I keep getting "internet explorer can't display the webpage"
   Thank you for any help


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes it's having problems loading.
They are working on getting it fixed.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 8, 2012)

I have gotten it to come up intermittently over the last 2 days, but it has been very slow.  Right now it is not working at all, so I assume they must be addressing the problem


----------



## ampaholic (Dec 8, 2012)

Steve (Carolinian) must be having a cow :hysterical:


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Steve (Carolinian) must be having a cow :hysterical:



Now that was funny !!! The web site still will not load.


----------



## Tfish (Dec 8, 2012)

Not working for me either.

Mike


----------



## Kay H (Dec 8, 2012)

Same thing here


----------



## Nancy (Dec 8, 2012)

Back up now.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2012)

The web site is up !!


----------



## Kay H (Dec 13, 2012)

*Is ts4ms disabled this am*

I get an error page.


----------



## Tfish (Dec 13, 2012)

me too.

Mike


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 13, 2012)

In the words of the Boss...  down, down, down...  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyQ1pGrYr-Q


----------



## Tia (Dec 13, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> In the words of the Boss...  down, down, down...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyQ1pGrYr-Q



Ya down down down   I sure like youtube for music


----------



## susieq (Dec 13, 2012)

Still getting the error too.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am having this problem again; getting DNS server error.  Is anyone else?


----------



## LynnW (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes I'm getting the same message. Can't get on.

Lynn


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 13, 2012)

The site administrator is aware of the problem and is working on a solution. Check the TS4M facebook page for updates.


----------



## Dori (Dec 15, 2012)

Still not working for me. 

Dori


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 15, 2012)

Dori said:


> Still not working for me.
> 
> Dori


I will post here when the site is back up, thanks for your patience....


----------



## susieq (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Pat ~ it's true ya never know what ya got 'till it's gone! I'm going through withdrawals ~ at least I'm not alone. Will be watching with baited breath.............


----------



## mav (Dec 15, 2012)

I still can't get on either


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 16, 2012)

TS4Ms site is back up as of 7am.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2012)

The site is still up as of 9:14 AM. 12/16/12.


----------



## Tia (Dec 16, 2012)

Just tried it now tonight and got the unable to connect again message


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 16, 2012)

Tia said:


> Just tried it now tonight and got the unable to connect again message


Went back down at 6:30 pm  - will post when we are back online again


----------



## m61376 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought it was just me....


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2012)

Did that Frank guy who runs it die or something?  Not even a message explaining there are issues that they are working on.


----------



## geekette (Dec 18, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Did that Frank guy who runs it die or something?


Please don't say such a thing.  Bad Karma, etc.

While it's nice that the 2 sites can co-exist reasonably well, I can understand ts4ms site admins not posting here about it.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 18, 2012)

geekette said:


> Please don't say such a thing.  Bad Karma, etc.
> 
> While it's nice that the 2 sites can co-exist reasonably well, I can understand ts4ms site admins not posting here about it.


Very true - but we were advised to check Facebook for an update, but there is nothing there either.  Just people asking the same questions they are asking here.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2012)

geekette said:


> Please don't say such a thing.  Bad Karma, etc.
> 
> While it's nice that the 2 sites can co-exist reasonably well, I can understand ts4ms site admins not posting here about it.



I was referring to a note on the website saying that they are having technical problems and please check back later.  But nothing, it's like someone just abandoned the doggone thing.


----------



## presley (Dec 18, 2012)

When the site was back up over the weekend, the tech person said he didn't know what was wrong and that it was luck that it was fixed.  I would imagine the reason why there is no message is because there is no way to post the message until they know what is wrong with the forum or server.


----------



## geekette (Dec 18, 2012)

presley said:


> When the site was back up over the weekend, the tech person said he didn't know what was wrong and that it was luck that it was fixed.  I would imagine the reason why there is no message is because there is no way to post the message until they know what is wrong with the forum or server.



There ya go!

When I'm in the weeds, the last thing on my mind is continuing to let people know that I haven't solved the problem yet.  Isn't it obvious?

Plus, this is Christmas week, it's not like running the site is a paid job, and I'm sure they have other things to do.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2012)

geekette said:


> There ya go!
> 
> When I'm in the weeds, the last thing on my mind is continuing to let people know that I haven't solved the problem yet.  Isn't it obvious?
> 
> Plus, this is Christmas week, it's not like running the site is a paid job, and I'm sure they have other things to do.



seems pretty pretty irresponsible.  I'm not a techie at all, but I would think if I'm running a site I should know enough to be able to put some sort of simple message that something is wrong and we're trying to fix it.


----------



## pranas (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW ,Frank and a group of  volunteers work hard so the the rest of us can enjoy the benefits of their work and you call them irresponsible.  Perhaps you would like to cough up the money for a paid staff.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Did that Frank guy who runs it die or something?  Not even a message explaining there are issues that they are working on.





geekette said:


> Please don't say such a thing.  Bad Karma, etc.
> 
> While it's nice that the 2 sites can co-exist reasonably well, I can understand ts4ms site admins not posting here about it.





Beefnot said:


> seems pretty pretty irresponsible.  I'm not a techie at all, but I would think if I'm running a site I should know enough to be able to put some sort of simple message that something is wrong and we're trying to fix it.





GrayFal said:


> Went back down at 6:30 pm  - will post when we are back online again



Frank is not dead - please remember that TS4Ms is a small, volunteer run site.

I am a moderator there and have posted when we were down and when we were up and then back down again.

It is very gracious that Brian allows this thread to exist - and as previously stated - I will post HERE on this thread when I have an update. There is also a facebook page where Frank has posted updates when they were available.

Wish I had a more positive note to post, but this is all I know for now.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2012)

pranas said:


> WOW ,Frank and a group of  volunteers work hard so the the rest of us can enjoy the benefits of their work and you call them irresponsible.  Perhaps you would like to cough up the money for a paid staff.



Maybe what I said is too harsh.  Maybe they didn't think of what I suggested.  Maybe their issues are so critical, they can't do what I suggested.  Maybe they don't know how to do what I suggested.  I dunno.  But as to the comment itself, good and hard-working people can also do something irresponsible.  Best of luck to those guys in fixing their site, nonetheless.


----------



## Tia (Dec 18, 2012)

Sometimes in life you get what you pay for, volunteer means free most the time. Volunteers might have personal lives I imagine that sometimes comes first.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 18, 2012)

never mind, changed my mind!


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Maybe what I said is too harsh.  Maybe they didn't think of what I suggested.  Maybe their issues are so critical, they can't do what I suggested.  Maybe they don't know how to do what I suggested.  I dunno.  But as to the comment itself, good and hard-working people can also do something irresponsible.  Best of luck to those guys in fixing their site, nonetheless.


Kindly read my post # 35 - and if you like, all my previous posts.

Unless you have me on 'blocked' - you seem to have missed the updates I posted. Maybe someone else can quote this so you can 'see' it.


----------



## presley (Dec 18, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Kindly read my post # 35 - and if you like, all my previous posts.
> 
> Unless you have me on 'blocked' - you seem to have missed the updates I posted. Maybe someone else can quote this so you can 'see' it.



quoted.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Kindly read my post # 35 - and if you like, all my previous posts.
> 
> Unless you have me on 'blocked' - you seem to have missed the updates I posted. Maybe someone else can quote this so you can 'see' it.



Ok, I didn't realize you were acting in a semi-official capacity for TS4Ms.  Still would seem to make sense for them to provide some sort of more formal communication.  But hey, who am I.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 18, 2012)

If the site is down it is very hard to get information out (plus it is NOT a priority then). There is no easy way to redirect a dead site to even a simple "we're down - sorry" type message.  Basically you need to look to other sources, such as this thread, graciously allowed here.  I'm sure it's being worked on to the best of their ability.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Ok, I didn't realize you were acting in a semi-official capacity for TS4Ms.  Still would seem to make sense for them to provide some sort of more formal communication.  *But hey, who am I*.



You are a concerned consumer....and I am 'semi-official' as Denise M would be here.

I am saddened as well that the site is down - as soon as I hear anything about the status, I will post it on this thread.


----------



## geekette (Dec 18, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Ok, I didn't realize you were acting in a semi-official capacity for TS4Ms.  Still would seem to make sense for them to provide some sort of more formal communication.  But hey, who am I.



Clearly you know more about website administration than the website administrators, and how feasible, reasonable and urgent it is to post a WE'RE DOWN message on a site that is down, so I think you are suddenly a site volunteer and I think you are way late for duty.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Are there updates posted on FB ? 




-


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 18, 2012)

geekette said:


> Clearly you know more about website administration than the website administrators, and how feasible, reasonable and urgent it is to post a WE'RE DOWN message on a site that is down, so I think you are suddenly a site volunteer and I think you are way late for duty.



I find that it's much more comfortable here in the peanut gallery.


----------



## richardm (Dec 18, 2012)

I know that many people have severe allergic reactions to peanuts, but I feel like I actually appreciate that sentiment much more now than I did before...  :ignore:


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2012)

no need to be ugly folks, people here are just trying to help and get information out.

I hope they get their bugs sorted out soon, this is certainly a "worst nightmare" for anyone who runs an internet site.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 18, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Are there updates posted on FB ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes we have a FB page but unfortunately we don't have much to report just yet but you can join the FB page and keep up to date if you'd like.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 18, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Yes we have a FB page but unfortunately we don't have much to report just yet but you can join the FB page and keep up to date if you'd like.



 No need here, but maybe for others.


----------



## karibkeith (Dec 20, 2012)

*Getting an error message*

I came accross a reference to the DRI forum at ts4ms.com being a better source of DRI information than TUG,  Hard to believe especially with TUG's new Diamond forum but I thought I would give it a glance. ts4ms.com got me rerouted to http://www.timeshareforums.com/ and a message that there was an internal server error. Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 

Is this website now toast or is it coming back?
:annoyed:


----------



## Fisch (Dec 20, 2012)

karibkeith said:


> I came accross a reference to the DRI forum at ts4ms.com being a better source of DRI information than TUG,  Hard to believe especially with TUG's new Diamond forum but I thought I would give it a glance. ts4ms.com got me rerouted to http://www.timeshareforums.com/ and a message that there was an internal server error. Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> 
> Is this website now toast or is it coming back?
> :annoyed:



Post #3 states they are updating the software and will be up soon.

_(Moderator Note - The "Post #3" referenced here refers to a post in another, older thread about TS4M's tech problems. - SueDonJ)_


----------



## ampaholic (Dec 24, 2012)

Any word on how it is going getting it fixed? (I don't have FB)


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 24, 2012)

No change. Not likely until after the Holidays they say.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 24, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> No change. Not likely until after the Holidays they say.



I still blame JLB and carolinian!


----------



## RDB (Dec 24, 2012)

*Tis the night before Christmas*

you better be nice.

______________________
Robert


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 24, 2012)

RDB said:


> you better be nice.
> 
> ______________________
> Robert



I did a horrible job shopping this year!  No matter where i looked i couldn't find anything my daughter wanted for christmas...This year part of her gifts are going to be a "Shopping spree" at toys r us for after the holiday

I just hope that makes up for the crappy presents she's going to get tomorrow and she doesnt end up scarred for life and thinking santa hates her because of it


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 26, 2012)

Its now back up!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 26, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> Its now back up!



Yay.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 26, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> Its now back up!





chriskre said:


> Yay.



Yup, we are back on the grid!
Thanks for your patience.


EDIT - Back down again as of 12/27 12:05 am - Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## judyjht (Dec 27, 2012)

I keep getting the "Reported Attack Site" message!


----------



## jackio (Dec 27, 2012)

judyjht said:


> I keep getting the "Reported Attack Site" message!



Yes, unfortunately the site is down again.


----------



## presley (Dec 27, 2012)

I was on long enough to read that the site outgrew the server and they will be deleting old posts and hopefully move to another server.


----------



## mav (Dec 27, 2012)

:whoopie: It's back up!!


----------



## Tia (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope not but got the can't connect to server x3 this am...


----------



## Larry (Jan 4, 2013)

Same here can't get in today


----------



## judyjht (Jan 4, 2013)

I got in fine today - for once!!


----------



## Dori (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't get in neither. I'll try again later today.

Dori


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Got in ok this morning, but not now.


----------



## mav (Jan 4, 2013)

I have not been able to get in all day


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 4, 2013)

presley said:


> I was on long enough to read that the site outgrew the server and they will be deleting old posts and *hopefully move to another server*.



Frank is hoping this will happen over the next week.


----------

